# Best Replacement Cam Kit



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Been leaking oil all in driveway all winter and looks like rear seal is not doing its job,soooooooooo.....
gonna pull motor and do full gasket repladement( head, rear seal, valve cover, timing cover seal,,,,the works.
Thought it might be a good time to change out the cam.......Its a 326 V8 bored 60 over Edlebrock intake , Holley 650 carb....TH-350 TrannyWhat's Give me some ideas on what I need to look at in replacement of cam
All help would be appreciated:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When you pull the motor, be sure to check the plug in the back of the block at the cam. I've worked on several GTOs with heavy oil leaks that looked like a rear main but turned out that cam plug was missing! 
On the cam, look at an original ram air cam.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> When you pull the motor, be sure to check the plug in the back of the block at the cam. I've worked on several GTOs with heavy oil leaks that looked like a rear main but turned out that cam plug was missing!
> On the cam, look at an original ram air cam.


I THINK my rear main is leaking. Never would have thought about it being a cam plug. Hopefully it's that simple! Good advice for a bunch of us. Thanks Rukee!


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a little late seeing this...but I think the Edelbrock performer cam is the best out there. Its .420/.442 lift. I forget the duration. Its basically a stock sounding cam, but uses modern technology to get more hp and better gas millage. Its a perfect fit for your intake too. I read a great article about it in a Pontiac magazine. They commented to be careful about buying off brand cams with the same specs. The way a cam is ground makes all the difference. Several companies have copied the specs.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with "stock" engines using the original Pontiac 068 (Tripower and HO grind) cams. Smooth idle, good vacuum for thepower brakes, good power and economy. Not computer designed, but Mac. McKeller designed, which is good enough for me!


----------

